# Die bash crasht in KDE4

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit der bash in KDE4 so ein kleines Problem. Gelegentlich sehe ich eine Meldung dieser Art:

```

*** glibc detected *** /bin/bash: double free or corruption (out): 0x000000000234b940 ***                                                                           

======= Backtrace: =========                                                                                                                                        

/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f238fd8baad]                                                                                                                                      

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x76)[0x7f238fd8d796]                                                                                                                          

/bin/bash(rl_do_undo+0x58)[0x47e408]                                                                                                                                

/bin/bash(rl_revert_line+0x15)[0x47e5a5]                                                                                                                            

/bin/bash(readline_internal_teardown+0x5b)[0x46e88b]                                                                                                                

/bin/bash(readline+0x57)[0x46eb07]                                                                                                                                  

/bin/bash[0x423edf]                                                                                                                                                 

/bin/bash[0x420125]                                                                                                                                                 

/bin/bash[0x421334]                                                                                                                                                 

/bin/bash(yyparse+0x442)[0x424402]                                                                                                                                  

/bin/bash(parse_command+0x57)[0x41dfe7]                                                                                                                             

/bin/bash(read_command+0x6a)[0x41e0aa]                                                                                                                              

/bin/bash(reader_loop+0x165)[0x41e2e5]                                                                                                                              

/bin/bash(main+0x1253)[0x41ddc3]                                                                                                                                    

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4)[0x7f238fd3cb74]                                                                                                              

/bin/bash[0x41bc69]                                                                                                                                                 

======= Memory map: ========                                                                                                                                        

00400000-004b3000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 332253                             /bin/bash                                                                                  

006b2000-006b3000 r--p 000b2000 08:06 332253                             /bin/bash                                                                                  

006b3000-006bd000 rw-p 000b3000 08:06 332253                             /bin/bash                                                                                  

006bd000-006c2000 rw-p 006bd000 00:00 0                                                                                                                             

0232a000-0238c000 rw-p 0232a000 00:00 0                                  [heap]                                                                                     

7f2388000000-7f2388021000 rw-p 7f2388000000 00:00 0                                                                                                                 

7f2388021000-7f238c000000 ---p 7f2388021000 00:00 0                                                                                                                 

7f238f2dc000-7f238f2e9000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 1292776                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                                       

7f238f2e9000-7f238f4e8000 ---p 0000d000 08:06 1292776                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                                       

7f238f4e8000-7f238f4e9000 r--p 0000c000 08:06 1292776                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                                       

7f238f4e9000-7f238f4ea000 rw-p 0000d000 08:06 1292776                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                                       

7f238f4ea000-7f238f4f4000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 986154                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.6.1.so                                                               

7f238f4f4000-7f238f6f3000 ---p 0000a000 08:06 986154                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.6.1.so                                                               

7f238f6f3000-7f238f6f4000 r--p 00009000 08:06 986154                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.6.1.so                                                               

7f238f6f4000-7f238f6f5000 rw-p 0000a000 08:06 986154                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.6.1.so                                                               

7f238f6f5000-7f238f6fe000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 986157                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so                                                                 

7f238f6fe000-7f238f8fe000 ---p 00009000 08:06 986157                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so                                                                 

7f238f8fe000-7f238f8ff000 r--p 00009000 08:06 986157                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so                                                                 

7f238f8ff000-7f238f900000 rw-p 0000a000 08:06 986157                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so                                                                 

7f238f900000-7f238f914000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 986148                     /lib64/libnsl-2.6.1.so                                                                     

7f238f914000-7f238fb13000 ---p 00014000 08:06 986148                     /lib64/libnsl-2.6.1.so                                                                     

7f238fb13000-7f238fb14000 r--p 00013000 08:06 986148                     /lib64/libnsl-2.6.1.so                                                                     

7f238fb14000-7f238fb15000 rw-p 00014000 08:06 986148                     /lib64/libnsl-2.6.1.so                                                                     

7f238fb15000-7f238fb17000 rw-p 7f238fb15000 00:00 0                                                                                                                 

7f238fb17000-7f238fb1e000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 986149                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so                                                              

7f238fb1e000-7f238fd1d000 ---p 00007000 08:06 986149                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so                                                              

7f238fd1d000-7f238fd1e000 r--p 00006000 08:06 986149                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

7f238fd1e000-7f238fd1f000 rw-p 00007000 08:06 986149                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

7f238fd1f000-7f238fe55000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 986183                     /lib64/libc-2.6.1.so

7f238fe55000-7f2390054000 ---p 00136000 08:06 986183                     /lib64/libc-2.6.1.so

7f2390054000-7f2390058000 r--p 00135000 08:06 986183                     /lib64/libc-2.6.1.so

7f2390058000-7f2390059000 rw-p 00139000 08:06 986183                     /lib64/libc-2.6.1.so

7f2390059000-7f239005e000 rw-p 7f2390059000 00:00 0

7f239005e000-7f2390060000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 986162                     /lib64/libdl-2.6.1.so

7f2390060000-7f2390260000 ---p 00002000 08:06 986162                     /lib64/libdl-2.6.1.so

7f2390260000-7f2390261000 r--p 00002000 08:06 986162                     /lib64/libdl-2.6.1.so

7f2390261000-7f2390262000 rw-p 00003000 08:06 986162                     /lib64/libdl-2.6.1.so

7f2390262000-7f23902b0000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 1406358                    /lib64/libncurses.so.5.6

7f23

Warning: Program '/bin/bash' crashed.

```

Verwendet KDE4 seine "eigene" bash oder ist meine /bin/bash irgendwie korrupt? Neu gemerged hab ich die bash schon. Das Problem trat bisher nur unter KDE4 auf.

Öffnet man ein neues Konsolenfenster funktioniert alles wieder. Aber irgendwann schmiert die bash dann doch wieder ab...

Wo öffnet man zu sowas jetzt einen Bug-Report? Bei KDE oder etwa bei Gentoo?

----------

## firefly

welchen terminal-emulation verwendest du?

wenn es konsole ist, dann probier mal ob es mit xterm oder anderen auch auftritt.

----------

## Necoro

Als bei mir letztens die Bash/Zsh ab und zu gesegfaulted ist, lags am RAM ... da hatte sich ein RAM-Riegel verabschiedet. Und sobald irgendwas dort den Speicher nutzte - nun ja - passierten unschöne Sachen.

Segfaulted denn nur die Bash? - Oder auch andere Sachen?

----------

## musv

Bei mir beschwert sich der krusader (KDE4-Version):

```
Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder WARNING: at fs/inotify.c:172 set_dentry_child_flags()

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder Pid: 12654, comm: krusader Tainted: PF       2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #1

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder [<c0179c26>] set_dentry_child_flags+0x60/0x109

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder [<c0179d1f>] remove_watch_no_event+0x50/0x5c

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder [<c0179e0d>] inotify_remove_watch_locked+0x12/0x3e

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder [<c017a0a1>] inotify_rm_wd+0x6c/0x89

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder [<c017a5c2>] sys_inotify_rm_watch+0x38/0x4f

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder [<c0103be6>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

Aug 11 19:50:57 Fehlermelder =======================
```

Ist halt nicht umsonst noch alles maskiert.

----------

## tgurr

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Als bei mir letztens die Bash/Zsh ab und zu gesegfaulted ist, lags am RAM ... 

 

++

Hatte ich in der Form ebenfalls schon, KDE-Programme und selbst Windows liefen absolut problemlos aber sobald man bisschen was auf Kommandozeilenebene gemacht hat Segfaults. Memtest hat seltsamerweise auch erst beim dritten Durchlauf Fehler gefunden, RAM getauscht und alles war wieder in Butter.

----------

## Vortex375

Oh, eigentlich habe ich ansonsten keine Probleme mit spontanen Segfaults.

Aber in dem Fall werde ich wohl mal über Nacht memtest laufen lassen.

----------

